
Building a network capture probe with Raspberry Pi - jonbaer
https://enterprise.cloudshark.org/blog/2016-03-31-packet-capture-raspberry-pi/
======
jessaustin
This marketing seems a bit too transparent. "Install our client software... on
a _Raspberry Pi!_ "

~~~
epicmellon
I'm pretty sure that's just a script anyone could write. Looks like it just
makes one API call.

------
talkingtab
does it capture wifi, assuming there is a wifi dongle of course?

~~~
epicmellon
It looks like it's just using dumpcap, so yes? Whatever Wireshark can do I
would suspect.

